# dA Account and Forum



## vonDrehle (Jul 16, 2005)

http://vondrehle.deviantart.com/
This is my deviantART account. It is all pictures with a manipulation here and there. If you have seen any of my posted pictures you've probably already been there but I never really made an official thread.
http://www.communityhq.org/forums/
Photography Forum - http://www.communityhq.org/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=174
This is a site I have been going to since February of last year. We just expanded to several different topics and photography has been added. I'm currently the only one there that post in the new photography section and if you would like just to see more people's opinions on your photos please feel free to visit and post, also I'm lonely being the lone "photographer". Also if you are interested in any type of digital art there are people that can help you and critique your work.  If you stop by be sure to check out the entire site. :thumbup:


----------

